# Pigeon Foster Parents?



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I am using a pair of wild pigeons as pumpers and I was told I should get rid of them and get a pair of King Pigeons..I don't know anyone with King Pigeons. 
I can get Roller pigeons easily..How are Roller pigeons for fostering racing homers eggs (pumpers)? or should I buy a breeding pair of Kings online and pay that cost plus the shipping?


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

If the wild pigeons are healthy and are attentive foster parents, I can't imagine why you shouldn't use them as pumpers. 
Did the person who advised you give any particular reasons?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This may sound crazy, but if you like young birds that you can handle easily, the calmer and more layed back the parents that are raising them, is better. They will pretty much follow the lead of the adults. Feral parents, that were caught as adults are not friendly. When you try to handle the babies for whatever reason, they will usually go after you very aggressively. The babies will learn this and not be so easy to handle. King Pigeons are normally more layed back and easier. So the babies will pick up this trait. This may not be a consideration to some, but to some, they like friendlier birds that are more easy to handle.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

rfboyer said:


> If the wild pigeons are healthy and are attentive foster parents, I can't imagine why you shouldn't use them as pumpers.
> Did the person who advised you give any particular reasons?


He said the ferals carry diseases and the Kings are the best for being pumpers. As far as my ferals I know they are healthy..and fertile I have 2 of the young and they are healthy. So what do ya think of using Rollers as pumpers?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I think your right Jay3..my ferals are extremely protective of the eggs but they grunt when I pick them up...where as my racing homers are just feisty when handled..but they don't make any noise about being handled. I hate to "fire" these birds as soon as I gave them a job to do..but the economy is rough..just kidding. I'll look for some kings and if the price of the "upgrade" is worth it then I will invest in some.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Kings do make excellent pumpers. Rollers are great parents as well. You can adopt some Kings from Mickacoo and then you, the birds, and the shelters will benefit


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JMO. but you all just ousted a couple of ferals who had been "earning" their way as foster parents .. what's the whole story here .. what will happen to the ferals if/when you find other foster parents?

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't think about that   I just assumed they would be kept as pets like they have been.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> JMO. but you all just ousted a couple of ferals who had been "earning" their way as foster parents .. what's the whole story here .. what will happen to the ferals if/when you find other foster parents?
> 
> Terry


Well I plan on "paying it forward"..I am going to offer them for free on Craigslist. Here is why..I "discovered" racing pigeons and pigeon racing when I bought some unbanded birds from my local feed store..$10 ea for 4 birds = $40 definitely a life changing event. Since April..I quit hanging out with my party animal friends..I've been too busy with my birds. I've joined the Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club and the AU and I have have made a lot of new friends and a few good "Advisors". 
So without a doubt that original "investment" was a bargain for the price of my new hobby. So if someone else wants the chance to learn about birds and raise them. I will give them for free...they are healthy and are a proven breeding pair and if they need advice I will help all I can.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just make sure the people who want them, don't want them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Just make sure the people who want them, don't want them for the wrong reasons.


This may sound naive but how would I know if they tell me they want them for pets or just to own?

Btw I am not getting rid of these birds anytime soon...they are on eggs right now.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> This may sound naive but how would I know if they tell me they want them for pets or just to own?
> 
> Btw I am not getting rid of these birds anytime soon...they are on eggs right now.


I think what everyone means is make sure they don't go to someone training their hunting dog, or something else that will bring the birds harm. Some times people will tell you what you want to hear but if you have a bad vibe about them or anything like that back out you are not obligated to sell/give them to that person.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I think what everyone means is make sure they don't go to someone training their hunting dog, or something else that will bring the birds harm. Some times people will tell you what you want to hear but if you have a bad vibe about them or anything like that back out you are not obligated to sell/give them to that person.


Ok thats not a problem...I figure some family on a budget that can't afford to adopt a dog for $300 or more..might decide having pigeons might be fun..so when that day comes I will make sure it goes to a family with kids.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

how do you foster pigeon eggs.i dont know if thats what you call it.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

yvannava said:


> how do you foster pigeon eggs.i dont know if thats what you call it.


I am not sure what you call it but everyone seems to call it as using "pumpers" but in reality it is using a different breeding pair to raise another hens eggs..as in "Fostering" the other birds babies. This leaves the hen free to breed again and produce another round.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

do u just get a pair and just stick some eggs under them or how u do it. do u need to train them to do that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> JMO. but you all just ousted a couple of ferals who had been "earning" their way as foster parents .. what's the whole story here .. what will happen to the ferals if/when you find other foster parents?
> 
> Terry


Well where did they come from? If they were feral to begin with, then they should get their life back.
edit: Okay, in rereading the post, I guess you bought them? Thought maybe they had been caught. Well then I would be kind of weary about putting them up on Craigslist for free. No telling who might take them. Who not just keep them?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I may keep them and get the Kings or a breeding pair of Rollers..nice thing about pigeons is I don't have to worry about any crossings due to them being naturally monogamous. Key word naturally...I know there are methods for breeding a cock to multiple hens but thats not my concern right now. 
So who has the Kings that need to be rehomed?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

jAxTecH said:


> ... So who has the Kings that need to be rehomed?


Check out MickaCoo for a list of adoptable Kings - http://confluence.mickaboo.org/display/MBPublic/MickaCoo!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

TerriB said:


> Check out MickaCoo for a list of adoptable Kings - http://confluence.mickaboo.org/display/MBPublic/MickaCoo!


Thank you for the link but the website says:Notice: Mickaboo serves primarily the northern California area. Although we may deal with southern CA or out of state adopters in certain circumstances, our ability to do so is extremely limited due to volunteer availability. Mickaboo does not ship birds due to health, safety and well being concerns. Please see this page for a list of rescues in your area: 

Unless she contacts me I will have to find someone local.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

jAxTecH said:


> Thank you for the link but the website says:Notice: Mickaboo serves primarily the northern California area. Although we may deal with southern CA or out of state adopters in certain circumstances, our ability to do so is extremely limited due to volunteer availability. Mickaboo does not ship birds due to health, safety and well being concerns. Please see this page for a list of rescues in your area:
> 
> Unless she contacts me I will have to find someone local.


Well there goes my idea too, I was going to get a pair or two after reading this thread for pumpers when I start breeding figured I could help someone and myself at the same time, oh well I guess that idea is thrown out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

jAxTecH said:


> Thank you for the link but the website says:Notice: Mickaboo serves primarily the northern California area. Although we may deal with southern CA or out of state adopters in certain circumstances, our ability to do so is extremely limited due to volunteer availability. Mickaboo does not ship birds due to health, safety and well being concerns. Please see this page for a list of rescues in your area:
> 
> Unless she contacts me I will have to find someone local.


That is odd, because Mickacoo does ship their pigeons/doves. I'm getting 4 birds from them soon, and many of our members here have adopted from them and had them shipped.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive adopted ferals in the past so to speak and even allowed them to breed on the odd occassion.They do carry disease but as long as you treat them with the medications before hand which you use on your own birds you should have no problems.I have two ferals which visit my loft most days for their dinner.i feed and water them and send them on their way.I wont allow them in my loft but take satisfaction in at least knowing their bellies are full each visit.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

How are the Roller Pigeons as pumpers?..I saw a ad on craigslist a guy selling 12 for $40..I don't want to buy'em if they won't be better then my ferals.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> He said the ferals carry diseases and the Kings are the best for being pumpers. As far as my ferals I know they are healthy..and fertile I have 2 of the young and they are healthy. So what do ya think of using Rollers as pumpers?


Kings do make good pumpers and I am using three pair, but because they are larger it requires larger nest and doors. If your ferals are doing a good job, keep them.

Tony


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Big T said:


> Kings do make good pumpers and I am using three pair, but because they are larger it requires larger nest and doors. If your ferals are doing a good job, keep them.
> 
> Tony


I agree..I named the pair "Micky and Malory" and their crazy birds...I leave their nest box door open just to see if they want to leave and they won't budge..they know they have the "hook up" here. I would like to get some more pumpers..I am breaking all the rules with breeding late hatches at this time of year but I'm not racing this season so I want to let my birds pair up and give some "pumpers" a job


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You aren't breaking the rules  I have a pair of babies that just hatched yesterday, that will be flown in old birds. But then again, these are from my breeders, not my racers.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hello from MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue*

Hello-

MickaCoo DOES ship to approved, long-distance adopters and we have placed very lucky birds in wonderful, forever homes in AZ, CO, GA, OH, IN, WI, CT & NY (so far)! (Note: Mickaboo parrot rescue- our partner organization - does NOT ship and serves the Northern CA area only).

Kings make GREAT parents and MickaCoo will place kings to be used as pumpers BUT, because we are a rescue, we ask that adopters apply and be approved (birds aren't just sold).

Also- we ask that MickaCoo birds not be bred nor culled nor rehomed. They've been through enough and deserve a decent home for life.

In fact, I think every creature does and MickaCoo wouldn't want to displace other birds that deserve a home too!

You can read about what I do on my blog at www.RescueReport.org and email me at [email protected] if you'd like an application.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use frillbacks, capuchines and American fantials as pumpers as well they are nice to have as pets as they are pretty but they do a good job when needed if timing is right...or even just another pair of homers you don't want to breed from... any good breeding pigeon will do.. if you want to adopt great!.... I find it easier to get a true pair that way they are ready to go..a single bird can take awhile to pair up or even know the sex of it...just my two cents...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Elizabethy said:


> Hello-
> 
> MickaCoo DOES ship to approved, long-distance adopters and we have placed very lucky birds in wonderful, forever homes in AZ, CO, GA, OH, IN, WI, CT & NY (so far)! (Note: Mickaboo parrot rescue- our partner organization - does NOT ship and serves the Northern CA area only).
> 
> ...


Good to know your adaption agency will ship outside of the Bay Area. When I can put some King pigeons to work I may apply for a breeding pair. 

I see that MickaCoo does not want these birds to breed..thats a big red flag for me because I may want them to raise one round. 

I do not lethal cull undesirable birds. I build more Aviaries..I also make sure the birds are 100% healthy before I rehome them. 

Thank you for the reply to this thread..the adoption process sounds a little too strict..but I understand you only want what is best for the birds.


----------

